# Best breed for me



## Haulinbass02 (Jun 3, 2010)

We are looking at starting our dairy goat venture soon (probably in September), after my wife has our son and is settled down with him. There aren't that many dairy goat breeds but there are enough to warrant me asking the question. What would be the best breed or breeds for our farm?
We are wanting good milk production, but not so much that it goes to waste. Mainly we need enough for our consumption to include butter, cheese, creams, etc. We will be giving away some milk, cheeses, butter etc to outside family on a bi-weekly basis, mainly what we can't use. 
We aren't looking at large scale production any time soon, so I was thinking about no more than 2 milking does at one time. I even think that would be overkill at this point. 

What are your opinions?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I have two alpine does and after the kids are weaned I should get about a gallon each a day. That's quite a bit of milk but we have 9 people here and if I make soap, cheese, yogurt, ice cream I think I will be set. I don't know what other people think but they are my favorite goat. Of course I am partial to them as they are also my pets. :biggrin


----------



## plo (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe you want to look at the personalities, and what works best for you. Good production breeds are Lamancha and Nubian, but again. find the breed and then the goat or goats you want to work with. That helps the first time owner and first goat. alot.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Get the one that appeals to you. Nubians are bred for warmer climates (goats are pretty heat sensitive critters), and are the prettiest breed of course. :biggrin My nubians are very quiet, but many say nubians are loud. My lamanchas and toggenburg talk more than my nubians. Of course, the nubians can yell louder if they try. They just rarely do. Nubians can be more high strung.

Note that goat milk doesn't really separate naturally like cows milk does, hard to get much cream at all without a cream separator. 

Lamanchas, in my experience are very easy going but often curiuos and mischivious.

I have no experience with sanaans oberhaslis or alpines and I've only had two toggs and they were mother and daughter and both completely different personality wise! Heavy producers.

While some breeds are heavier producers on average, you can get heavy or poor producers in any breed. Good to get some from someone who keeps milking records, especially someone that doe DHIR.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for Saanens. Docile, good milk production. Big. I used to teach in Springtown many years ago and lived just West of Azle. Loved the area.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

I have Alpines.......of course, I recommend them!! Good milk production......and I love their personalities!!......and the variety of colors!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Another consideration would be if you plan to market the kids. 
We cannot sell anything but Nubians in our area and so had to accept that or be weighed down with an ever increasing herd. Nubians are supposedly more heat tolerant due to their origins vs the 'swiss' breeds and their northern European landrace heritage but perhaps with all the intervention of mankind this is no longer true.
Our production levels are not near what you can expect from well bred swiss breeds but the milk is very good and works up well into other products. It really is difficult to have only 2 of a herding animal. They are not actually that happy without lots of companions. So altho you say that now we all know you will soon have a herd!
Once you decide on breed please be sure your chosen breeder has a healthy herd and will guarantee the stock you buy as well as assist you in the time frame it takes to get them settled in.
I would also highly recommend that you raise your own animals so they are totally acclimated to your management and feed regime and pasture composition so that once the stressors of kidding and lactation begin they are not immediately shuffled to a new home which is so much added stress that many problems crop up. If you can find a nice pair of doe kids born early this year you could breed them in the fall and expect winter milk. You will find that you will encounter fewer problems than importing an adult animal used to a particular regime and trying to acclimate while you are also demanding the most that can be asked of a dairy goat.
Welcome to the forum and good luck with the hunt. 
Please study common diseases and assess herd health before purchasing. 

Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep what Lee said. Nubians of course are kings in Texas, they command the best prices hands down, and you will have stock for sale that first year. Visit websites which goat breed appeals to you and your wife. Rarely is talking someone into a purchase going to work, you either love a breed or you don't. If you buy 2 does from the same person will they give you a contract and breed your does for you if you don't add other peoples goats to your farm? If not it means buying bucks also. If you get Toggenburgs or Oberhalsi are there even bucks for you to use of that breed? 

Use this time to get your facility ready, you want your part of the barn to be just as comfortable to milk in every day for 10 months, and year round if you stagger breedings, or shelping the goats to a makeshift area each day, and dragging them through the rain gets old fast!

Health first. Don't buy from anybody who can not show you negative paperwork on their herd for CAE. Don't buy anything without a mentor helping you with the purchase. Buy two, and in September if she is promised to be bred, pay the $6 more and have them blood test them to make sure they are bred. Be skeptical, this should be a business decision for your family, not a decision made out of cuteness or because you feel sorry for the stock, this is for milk for your family and friends. Men usually are much better about making this decision, women are so swayed by spots and cute long ears Buy from someone doing with the stock what you have in mind...don't buy milk does from someone who milks for 8 weeks, then milks once a day for another month and dries the does up, or worse dam raises kids and the doe has never been milked before...you want to buy milkers, not pets. And don't buy wild, be skeptical of dam raised kids, make sure you can go out and get them in their pasture and lead them....tame for their owner doesn't do you any good. And I can't say this often enough, health first. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

You might want to join the CTDGA. There are actually quite a few reputable breeders in your area and through the CTDGA you will be able to meet them, visit their herds and get a feel for each breed then you can decide in which direction to go.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

nappint said:


> You might want to join the CTDGA. There are actually quite a few reputable breeders in your area and through the CTDGA you will be able to meet them, visit their herds and get a feel for each breed then you can decide in which direction to go.


That seems like an excellent idea. Meet the goats and see what breed best suits you. You also get a chance to find out about available buck service etc. If you purchase goats from them, many breeders will allow you to bring your does back for breeding, providing you don't own any other goats from other farms (biosecurity), and since you plan to have "just two" that should be easy enough.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

I would say a Nubian, even though I raise Boers. This is because they have great personalities, great milk-out rate, and if you ever decide that you need to cull and put some meat in the freezer they have a great dress-out rate! I also really like the floppy ears!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

It was easy for me to choose because I love those floppy ears of the Nubian. :yes But I also wanted to add another breed to my herd. I did a lot of reading about the different dairy breeds and then wrote down everything I wanted from the goats. I went to a goat show in May and knew what breed I wanted to add to my herd, but when I got there another breed grabbed my eye. If you're around them you might feel differently. Like many have said above this is a predominately Nubian State. Best wishes in your new beginnings and Welcome!
Linda


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't help but put in a good word for miniature Lamanchas. For an all around producer, they just can't be beat. Mine are giving more milk than my full size Lamancha. They are hardy. They usually have lots of kids. They need less food and stay nice and round while producing lots of milk.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I fell in love with Nubians from the start - and that's what we started with. However....my 2 Nubian FF's only give us about 1/2 gallon each. That wasn't enough milk for my husband (he LOVES making cheese! - and it takes a LOT of milk!), so he did some research, and we ended up buying a FF Alpine, doeling, and buckling.

My advice? Look around and get a feel for what you like in a goat. Assume you're only going to get half the amount of milk that's stated - that way you're not disappointed, and you might be very pleased! (I did this, so wasn't upset by the 1/2 gallon each. Hubby, however..... )

Good luck, and remember that goats are addictive!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

You have been given some excellent advice from both Vicki, Lee and others as well. The breed you choose is strictly up to you and your preferences. The main thing is that you begin with healthy animals. It is true that in the South that Nubians sell better and that's important when it comes to getting rid of excess kids. Goats multiply by 2's, 3's and 4's and everyone soon has some extra ones to sell.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Check out what breeds are available in your area. We started out with Boers and crossbreds ( Meat goats) and kind of backed into the milking, but we are nubians all of the way now. The breed doesn't matter, Buy quality Goats! Do some research and purchase what you like. Good Luck!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My first love is Oberhasli, followed by Alpine, so I raise Nubians. Mine decision to have the Nubs was because of availability of good breeding bucks and sales of kids. Nubians sell better up here, there is a wider gene pool to chose from and I can sell the kids easier. I do have an Alpine doe and an Oberhasli doe that I breed to the Nub buck, so that takes care of my favorites.

My full Nubian doe is loud, obnoxious and destructive. Most Nubians I have owned were mouthy, but them, most breeds have their little breed characteristics that you either love or hate. 

I would suggest visiting a show to meet the breeders and visit with the goats to see if any really tug at you. Talk to the breeders about herds close by to you, the market, bucks, popularity etc.

But as everyone has mentioned, buy the best you can afford, no matter the breed, buy healthy, ask about testing for CAE and CL and make sure you see paperwork to back their claims!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had Alpines, Lamanchas, Nigerian Dwarves and Nubians, (and a few pygmies) and loved them all. Definitely be careful of timid goats. I've purchased a few over the years and it takes a long time to get them friendly. Some I had to sell because they never came around.

If you don't want too much milk I think get 2 mini Nubians or mini Lamanchas. I have 2 in milk and it's way too much milk for my family of 5! We get 2 gallons a day and I can't keep up. It's hard for me to sell the milk so I started offering cheese classes and that's how I get people to buy my milk!

Also a first freshener might not give much, like Verna said. I have a FF that is give over 6 pounds a day and she just freshened on Sunday. It's just hard to know how much milk your goats will give you unless you purchase them in milk and the owner can tell you how much they give. 

I started milking one of my girls just once a day to slow down the number of pitchers in my fridge! Now I get 1 1/2 gallons a day and that is better. 

Making butter is harder with goats milk and a separator is a good idea if your really want it. But they cost about $200- 300. :/


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I would suggest visiting several different herds and see what you like. Mini lamanchas are great. They are easy keepers and give lots of milk for their size. Of course I love nubians and now am getting a few nigerians. You just have to find a bred that you like. But most importantly, buy from healthy stock. Be sure that you milk them before you buy if it is a doe in milk. And don't be afraid to come on here and ask lots of questions before you buy. 
Theresa


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Learn all about worming and goat problems so when they happen you can identify them quickly. Learn about care of goats as well. 
This is a good site to learn and has a lot of information. My kids started in 4H dairy goat project and they also had a lot of good goat information. :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well whatever you and your family decide on I wish you all the best. Learn all you can before they show up and be knowledgable. Make everything count as you start out. What you purchase now will save you money in the long run. If you are building your own stuff take your time to do it right. Fences for example, do it right the first time...then repairs are not as expensive. Stuff like this will save you time too. By the time you get goats they should have a nice place to live
And WELCOME TO DGI!
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Really listen to what others are saying about starting out with healthy stock. Getting registered, healthy stock is NOT splurging, it will save you so much money and time in the long run. I lost years by starting with goats with unknown pedigrees and poor conformation. Saving your shekels and buying a couple of nice registered, health-tested goats is a smart use of your resources.


----------



## Haulinbass02 (Jun 3, 2010)

I, like most, really like to make my hard earned money streeeeeeeetch and don't want to have to do it over and over again. Time is of the essence, so I plan on doing some good research before buying any goats. I was thinking about buying goats with unknown pedigrees but have quickly shied away from it. Always better to know where my food is coming from and that includes where IT came from! I am buying some beef cattle and plan on doing the same. 
So with that in mind, heat tolerant goats, of very docile nature for my wife and kids is what I need. Amount of production I am not going to worry about right now.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I know my name says Nubians but I have to say LaManchas. Through a series of circumstances I ended up selling my Nubians and getting LaManchas and I have to say I LOVE them soo much more. They are quiet, smart and don't seem possessed of any of the squirrely high strungness that the Nubians have.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say to visit as many farms as you can, and see the variety of goats that are there. You may fall in love with one breed at the first farm you come to (all goats are pretty cool) and then find out later that you love another one more. It also helps to get to know lots of goat folks, and starting out isn't as easy as it sometimes looks so having a few folks you can call on for help (some things are better learned hands on than online, though online resources have been a definite life saver for me!) is a good idea. Also, what your other family members like is important, too. Like many folks, I started with Nubians. They're nice and all, but I wanted more milk for the amount of hooves I would have to trim to get it. (Amazing how many people want to buy goat milk....er... shares!) My husband was tired of how loud they were, and once I got to know a little about conformation, I wanted something I could breed and get good conformation with consistency (Though if I were to get Nubians again, I'd probably go with Price O The Field lines--haven't seen a one I didn't like). I would buy LaManchas in a heartbeat, but my husband said he could never look at an earless goat and not be grossed out. Oooookay, so that rules them out. He loves the Alpines (and so do I) so that's what we have! The does that spent a couple years in Idaho before arriving don't care to leave the barn in this heat, but those that came as kids and the kids born here are all aclimated well and don't seem to mind it any more than my Nubians did. They do better in the winter here, too--jumping about and frolicking rather than huddled and shivering in a corner of the barn. Another thing I've seen that nobody ever mentions is how fast they eat. Every Nubian I've ever seen scarfs grain on the milkstand, and I had to feed so much more of it to keep grain in front of them while being milked. Swiss breeds and LaManchas seem to eat much more slowly, which makes milking time much more relaxed.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

:lol - wait, Billie - your Alpines eat *slowly*? Our (1, singular) Alpine milker snarfs her feed down so fast I have to re-fill inbetween milking my 2 Nubians! (And the Nubies are still slowly picking out the best pieces of thiers!)


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

That's so funny! My alpines eat so slowly, they eat about 1/4 a pound in the time the Nubians would have downed 2 pounds. I'm going to build another milk stand so I can let one finish her grain while I get started milking another. Sure makes milking easier when they eat slow, though. Milking my Nubians always made me feel like I was at the races! When I went to watch a lady milk her Saanens, hers were slow eaters, too. And other folks w/Nubians tell me theirs are speedy eaters like mine were. Folks with Nubians and Lamanchas have told me their Lamanchas definitely eat slower... I've never heard it the other way around! If I purchase any more stock, I know people will think I'm crazy, but, "How fast does she eat?" is going to be one of my questions! :rofl


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

My LaManchas definitely eat slower than my Nubians did. Nubians are beautiful and very regal looking but I will happily admire them in other people's pictures and keep my quiet,gentle,sane LaManchas. LOL


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I like fast eaters! I have on lamancha that is so darn s-l-o-w. If mine run out of grain while I'm milking, they get to stand there while I finish and they can get over it! Thankfully most of my does are very fast and easy to milk out. I don't have patience for if they aren't!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe this kind of goes unsaid, but since I didn't see it mentioned I'll say it. Don't, under any circumstances, buy any breed, any age, from anybody if it HAS horns. NO HORNS!!! Can't stress it enough! Fencing is harder to maintain, you run the risk of the goat hurting itself, or other goats, or your children, or you.
I have a LaMancha and she's sweet and curious, kind of chats with me sometimes, which is fun, and she produces just enough, but not too much milk. She and I must have a "thing" going cause she won't let down her milk for me unless I talk to her. A lot cheaper than a therapist and she won't give me stupid advice. I also have a Saanen, but she's still little so I can't really comment on her personality, but she seems quiet and sweet.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

My favorites are the MiniNubians. Stay a nice size and give a good deal of milk for their size. They are easy to handle and very friendly and sweet (well, at least mine are - that depends more on the individual, handling and lines than breed). They may be more difficult to find in your area and it does take commitment and determination to be successful breeder. They can be great as family milkers though! My website isn't working real well right now, but you can see my does directly here: http://greengablesmininubians.com/MiniNubian Milking Does.htm For some reason the navigation structure is messed up, but you can find your way around if you hold your cursor over the navigation buttons on the side. I hope to have it fixed soon!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Maybe this kind of goes unsaid, but since I didn't see it mentioned I'll say it. Don't, under any circumstances, buy any breed, any age, from anybody if it HAS horns. NO HORNS!!! Can't stress it enough! Fencing is harder to maintain, you run the risk of the goat hurting itself, or other goats, or your children, or you.
> 
> :yeahthat I have to agree! I have one Doe left in my string with horns and she is a pain because of them. No more horns here!


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want 2 doe's make sure they are not in milk at the same time. I would buy one that is in milk already and one that was bred for later in the season. As you are not going to get them till fall this may be harder to do as most doe's will be on their down side of production and the standard breeds(Nubian, Alpine, Toggs......) usually cycle starting in mid August through Dec. If you buy a doe that was just bred, say in Aug. she can still be milked but will not put out full production. (Yes, you can milk a doe that is pregnant for a short time) This would be good for you to learn about production. You'd be able to milk her one time a day this way. Feed has to do with the amount of production so keep that in mind, good feed, more milk. The second doe you'll want bred in Dec. This will give you kids in late spring and by the time she is ready to wean her kids, you'll be in mid summer and the heat will usually drop the amount of milk. Believe me, the way you plan it doesn't mean that is how it will be. OH, goats go 5 months for kids to be born so you can plan breedings accordingly. 

As a first time owner, I'd get 2 Toggenburgs. Smaller in height, mild tempered and produce plenty for the things you want to do.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Poverty Knob Goats said:


> lazydaisy67 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this kind of goes unsaid, but since I didn't see it mentioned I'll say it. Don't, under any circumstances, buy any breed, any age, from anybody if it HAS horns. NO HORNS!!! Can't stress it enough! Fencing is harder to maintain, you run the risk of the goat hurting itself, or other goats, or your children, or you.
> ...


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I have both Alpines and La Manchas and they are both friendly and nice mannered and I love them both. My Alpine eats twice as fast as my La Manchas. I let both La Manchas into the milk room as I have two milk stands and by the time I have finished milking them both they are finally done with their grain.


----------

